
Rendering DOM nodes to HTML canvas - robertkrahn01
https://github.com/tsayen/dom-to-image
======
TomMarius
A demo would be nice, but overall a great job.

------
robertkrahn01
First library I found that does an excellent job at this, including rendering
SVG.

